# EXPERIMENT: Music from "Elektra" (R.Strauss) used to score the film "Dune" (2021)!



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

*EXPERIMENT: Music from "Elektra" (R.Strauss) used to score the film "Dune" (2021)!*

So that's basically it, everything begun with a discussion with a friend of mine where he, non-expert of classical music, said to me that a specific part of the opera "Elektra" sounded very "sci-fi" to him, so I've decided to do this experiment and rescore a recent sci-fi movie trailer using only excerpts from the opera by Strauss.(To avoid the original vocals from the opera I've actually used music from "Elektra Suite")
You tell me how this sounds to you! Hope you enjoy  Btw this is also a way to show how classical music alive and still effective nowadays...


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It works! Wow, compliments on a great piece of work.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Great music. I hear Salome a lot.


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Well done! Mind you, that inspiring music (yes I'm a devoted Richard Strauss addict) would work with any number of movies.

Remember "Zardos"? Not that I have ever been a Sean Connerly fan but it was interesting and the Electra music would make it even better


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

aussiebushman said:


> Well done! Mind you, that inspiring music (yes I'm a devoted Richard Strauss addict) would work with any number of movies.
> 
> Remember "Zardos"? Not that I have ever been a Sean Connerly fan but it was interesting and the Electra music would make it even better


That would be Sean Connery and *Zardoz* (remember the book in the film). I don't see the need to re-score any movie with any other music.


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

MAS said:


> That would be Sean Connery and *Zardoz* (remember the book in the film). I don't see the need to re-score any movie with any other music.


Well the need first of all is to show the difference between a real soundtrack vs Hans Zimmer's noises (just show the difference, I don't mean that the second is trash), and the second one is to show how classical music isn't that boring thing for old people and sophisticated ones, not only, but it's a full world from where even film composers are completely in debt, and it's the original matrix from which they created their ideas, most of the times, and for good reasons.


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

aussiebushman said:


> Well done! Mind you, that inspiring music (yes I'm a devoted Richard Strauss addict) would work with any number of movies.
> 
> Remember "Zardos"? Not that I have ever been a Sean Connerly fan but it was interesting and the Electra music would make it even better


Yes indeed it would but I've chosen Dune just because it was brand new, also that one is interesting but I need recent movies the world is talking about right now (my goal ultimately is to expand classical music fan base ahah).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

xv12commander said:


> my goal ultimately is to expand classical music fan base ahah


O RLY? How much did this help to expand classical music fanbase ahah? Very little.




You think you can do better?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

xv12commander said:


> Well the need first of all is to show the difference between a real soundtrack vs Hans Zimmer's noises (just show the difference, I don't mean that the second is trash), and the second one is to show how classical music isn't that boring thing for old people and sophisticated ones, not only, but it's a full world from where even film composers are completely in debt, and it's the original matrix from which they created their ideas, most of the times, and for good reasons.


I think you're preaching to the choir, as the saying goes! :lol:
I liked Zimmer's score, it fit the images very well.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Just watched this. LOVED it. I love love love the music from Elektra. Very well done.


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Just watched this. LOVED it. I love love love the music from Elektra. Very well done.


Thank you!! I really love it too...


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> O RLY? How much did this help to expand classical music fanbase ahah? Very little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually much more that you can imagine...
Idk if I can do better but I'm doing something at least


----------

